
Spring '19 Updates to Translated Terminology - mcenedella
https://help.salesforce.com/articleView?id=000273904&language=en_US&type=1
======
mcenedella
Changes they're making from /to:

team 小组 / 团队 团队 Chinese (Simplified)

follow 追随 关注 Chinese (Simplified)

followers 追随者 关注者 Chinese (Simplified)

like this 说这个赞 已点赞 Chinese (Simplified)

liked 说赞 已点赞 Chinese (Simplified)

write a comment 编写留言... 撰写评论 Chinese (Simplified)

post 张贴 帖子 (when used as a noun) / 发布 (when used as a verb)

comment 留言 评论 Chinese (Simplified)

Screen Component Näyttö Ruutu Finnish

